# 2.5 Beetle Lowering Springs Availability



## Ranchodelux (Jan 12, 2012)

I contacted by phone these Suppilers - H&R, Eibach and KW and they all are in development but no ETA - H&R said possibly early Fed.

Picked up my first "new" Volkswagen ever and wondered if anybody has found a Spring Kit and installed it yet. I think the VW Vortex Project confirmed that a GTI kit worked on the Beetle Turbo ( IRS ) but not the Base.

Thanks -


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Ranchodelux.

Bill


----------



## Ranchodelux (Jan 12, 2012)

*Thanks - So there may now be 2 in the state of Utah - I am down in Cedar City*

I took delivery in SoCal thinking I could dial it in with some local shops but there is just a limited list of accessories and VW OEM appears to not have it all together yet either. Hopefully somebody has dug a bit deeper. The Dealers are also pretty clueless. When I get back to Utah in a month maybe some of the suspension items will be worked out

Mark


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I installed H&R Super Sport Springs (From my '10 MK6 Golf) and they fit. Any MK5/MK6 springs should work. There is a little bit of rake though, the front is lower than the rear


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> I installed H&R Super Sport Springs (From my '10 MK6 Golf) and they fit. Any MK5/MK6 springs should work. There is a little bit of rake though, the front is lower than the rear


They will fit turbo 12B's yeah, but the 2.5 suspension is different. They have a suspension more _like_ the base Jetta IIRC.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

B&G offers springs for the mk6 Jetta so those should also work just fine on the 2.5 Beetle and we have ST coils for the solid rear beam and those also will work on the Beetle.


----------



## Ranchodelux (Jan 12, 2012)

*Front rake and leveling the ride*

I finally broke down and climbed under my Beetle to get a good look at the Beam rear suspension. The colis are tapered small bulging out and re-tapering in at the top. The are captured by rubber cup top and bottom. 

Not having looked under a jetta, It sounds like it is idenical from the comments and short of coil overs I wonder whether just intalling some sprot rear coils only would level thing enough? 

Comments lead to the Base Jetta 2011+ or is it earlier that have the Beam in the rear? 

Thanks


----------

